# [SOLVED][xfce] brak... czegokolwiek

## totencham

Postanowiłem przetestować xfce więc wykonałem emerge xfce4. Gdy emerge się zakończył, wyszedłem z kde i w kdm wybrałem xfce. Zaczął się ładować. Pojawił się jakiś komunikat o /etc/hosts (już naprawiłem). Po chwili ukazała się tapeta, jednak nie było tam żadnego paska menu do dokowania aplikacji i talich tam. Menu pod prawym przyciskim działało, więc odpaliłem terminal (wlókł się niemiłosiernie). Gdy go zminimalizowałem - zniknął (brak wspomnianego paska) i nie było sposobu na przywołanie go. Zbulwersowany tym faktem wyłączyłem xfce. Gdy je ponownie włącyłem, nie ujżałem już nawet tapety, jedynie niebieski ekran po którym mogłem sobie co najwyżej myszką pojeździć. WTF? Co z tym zrobić?

----------

## arsen

odpal bez kdm-a i zobaczysz w logach co szło źle.

----------

## keman

I jeszcze jaka wersja XFce4?

Napewno 4.2.1.1 (myśle że tak, ale spytać niezaszkodzi  :Smile:  )...

Bo  sam miałem tego typu problemy w wersji 4.2, jednak w 4.2.1 to naprawili (skopali za to co innego, jednak 4.2.1.1 jest pozbawiona obu błędów  :Smile:  ).

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## Crenshaw

A jak w  tym kdm'ie odpala sie xfce? W xfce masz taki skrypt starfxfce i warto go obejrzec (albo /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc).

----------

## totencham

 *arsen wrote:*   

> odpal bez kdm-a i zobaczysz w logach co szło źle.

 

Chodzi o /var/log/Xorg.0.log? Tam nie ma słowa o xfce... Jak włączyłem xfce z palca i wyłączyłem (ctrl+alt+backspace, bo menu nawet nie działa), to też żadnych błędów nie widziałem.

 *keman wrote:*   

> I jeszcze jaka wersja XFce4?

 

Zgadza się, najnowsza: xfce4-4.2.1.1

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> A jak w tym kdm'ie odpala sie xfce? W xfce masz taki skrypt starfxfce i warto go obejrzec (albo /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc).

 

Odpala się zwyczajnie, tak samo jak bym wpisał startxfce, tylko że tutaj sobie go wybieram z menu. A skrypt jak skrypt, nie znalazłem nic ciekawego (pewnie z ignorancji. Co powinno mnie w nim zaciekawić?)

----------

## keman

 *totencham wrote:*   

>  *arsen wrote:*   odpal bez kdm-a i zobaczysz w logach co szło źle. 
> 
> Chodzi o /var/log/Xorg.0.log? Tam nie ma słowa o xfce... Jak włączyłem xfce z palca i wyłączyłem (ctrl+alt+backspace, bo menu nawet nie działa), to też żadnych błędów nie widziałem.

 

eee, żadnych błędów  :Question: 

U mnie jak spojrze, to sypie błędami taskbara, i wszelkiej maści warningami, a działa b. sprawnie  :Smile: .

Może jeszcze raz emerge xfce4  :Question: 

Inne wm'y zachowują się normalnie  :Question: 

Miałem identyczny problem, na swoim poprzednim (pierwszym) Gentoo, ale potem zaczął się sypać Gnome i KDE, a miałem jeszcze we krwi nawym z windowsa, i zainstalwoałem nowe Gentoo (w sumie to było więcej problemów, + potworny bałagan z use i masa niepotrzebnych pakietów :/ )...

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## totencham

 *keman wrote:*   

> eee, żadnych błędów 
> 
> U mnie jak spojrze, to sypie błędami taskbara, i wszelkiej maści warningami, a działa b. sprawnie .
> 
> Może jeszcze raz emerge xfce4 
> ...

 

Co do błędów, to przykro mi  :Razz:  Inne WMy zachowują się normalnie. A co do xfce, to nawet katalog ~/.xfce (lub coś podobnego) mi się nie utworzył  :Sad: 

----------

## quat

 *totencham wrote:*   

>  *keman wrote:*   eee, żadnych błędów 
> 
> U mnie jak spojrze, to sypie błędami taskbara, i wszelkiej maści warningami, a działa b. sprawnie .
> 
> Może jeszcze raz emerge xfce4 
> ...

 zgdonie ze specyfikcja freedesktop, zaden taki katalog sie nie tworzy. jedynie ~/.config ~/.local i ~/.cache. odpowiednio konfiguracja, lokane ustawienia (np. pliki *.desktop) no i cache, czyli np przy zapisywaniu sesji.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *totencham wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Crenshaw wrote:*   A jak w tym kdm'ie odpala sie xfce? W xfce masz taki skrypt starfxfce i warto go obejrzec (albo /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc). 
> 
> Odpala się zwyczajnie, tak samo jak bym wpisał startxfce, tylko że tutaj sobie go wybieram z menu. A skrypt jak skrypt, nie znalazłem nic ciekawego (pewnie z ignorancji. Co powinno mnie w nim zaciekawić?)

 

No na przyklad to (w /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc):

```

xftaskbar4&

xfdesktop&

```

Jak nie dziala Ci menu i nie ma taskbara to znaczy ze sie nie raczej startuja albo cos jest nie tak z nimi... right?

Wiec albo nie wykonuje sie to co trzeba w xinitrc (gdziekolwiek by ono nie bylo) albo oba zdychaja. 

Co do przedostatniego postu. xfce nie trzyma juz ustawien w ~/.xfce tylko w ~/.config/xfce4 (zeby bylo zgodne z freedesktop.org)[/code]

edit: s/ostatniego/przedostatniego/

----------

## totencham

Faktycznie, katalog ~/.config/xfce4 istnieje. Od siebie dodam, że to w sumie dobry pomysł z taką specyfikacją  :Wink: 

EDIT: [OT]Czemu tak się dzieje, że jeden jak coś zainstaluje, to działa perfekcyjnie, a drugi musi się z tym męczyć? Kumpel zainstalował dzisiaj tego samego xfce i nie uraczył on go żadnymi trudnościami. Różni ludzie mają różne błędy, czy też jest to sprawa bardziej kompleksowa (sprzęt, wcześniej zainstalowane oprogramowanie itd.)?[/OT]

----------

## jey

```

xftaskbar4&

xfdesktop&

```

Jezeli to nie startuje to zainteresuj sie konfiguracja twoich fontow... polecam przeczytac https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-326850.html

----------

## Crenshaw

 *jey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> xftaskbar4&
> ...

 

Albo powinien upewnic sie ze xinit na pewno dostaje wlasciwy skrypt do odpalenia...

----------

## totencham

 *jey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> xftaskbar4&
> ...

 

W /usr/share/fonts nie mam żadnego dowiązania. A odnośnie wątku Poe, to wywalenie /etc/fonts nie pomaga.

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

>  *jey wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> xftaskbar4&
> ...

 

Jak to sprawdzić?

Dodam jeszcze tylko, że podczas gdy xfce się ładuje (migająca mysz), na sekundę pojawia się tło mojego kdm'a, znika,a potem xfce dalej się ładuje.

EDIT: Znalazłem w końcu na forum coś na ten temat. Człowiekowi pomogło usunięcie konfiguracji gtk swojego użytkownika. Też tak uczyniłem i widzę postęp: widzę tapetę i menu normalnie działa, nawet programy się uruchamiają. Tylko że żadnego paska dalej nie ma i wszystko się niemiłosiernie wlecze.

EDIT2: Panel już działa. Wystarczyło z menu xfce wybraż polecenie Run, wpisać xfce4-panel i przy wychodzeniu zapisać sesję. Dalej jest strasznie wolne.

----------

## jey

Nie masz przypadkiem zapetlenia symlikow

```

 * Creating FC font cache... ...

"/usr/share/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts /fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/ fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts": Too many levels of symbolic links

"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/ fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/ fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts/fonts": Too many levels of symbolic links                                  [ ok ]
```

Zajrzyj do

```
/usr/share/fonts
```

Mi przez to zwalnialo jak cholera.. nie dalo sie pracowac

----------

## totencham

Napisałem już wcześniej, że w /usr/share/fonts nie mam żadnych symlinków, jednak dzięki za troskę.

```

kalarepa@kalarepa ~ $ ls -l /usr/share/fonts/

razem 184

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 65536 kwi 10 11:09 100dpi

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 65536 kwi 10 11:09 75dpi

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 kwi 10 11:09 corefonts

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 kwi 10 11:09 cyrillic

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 kwi 10 11:09 default

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 kwi 10 11:09 encodings

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 kwi 10 11:09 local

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 12288 kwi 10 11:09 misc

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 kwi 10 11:09 TTF

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 kwi 10 11:09 Type1

drwxrwxr-x  2 root root  4096 kwi 10 11:09 ukr

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 kwi 10 11:09 util

```

----------

## totencham

Problem wolnego XFCE zniknął! A wszsytko przez rozszerzenie Composite w xorg.conf  :Embarassed:   , wystarczyło je usunąć (Matrox G400 słabo radzi sobie z takimi bajerami). Teraz już wiem skąd wzięły się te cienie... Jednak problemy mnożą się dalej. Przestało mi działać menu pod prawym przyciskiem myszy oraz nie posiadam już czegoś takiego, jak możliwość zmiany tapety: za tapetę robi mi teraz tło z kdm'a i nie jestem w stanie tego zmienić za pomocą ustawień xfce.

----------

## quat

nie masz uruchomionego xfdesktop. wtedy bedzie dzialac.

----------

## totencham

 *quat wrote:*   

> nie masz uruchomionego xfdesktop. wtedy bedzie dzialac.

 

Działa!

Bardzo wszystkim dziękuję za pomoc  :Razz: 

----------

## arsen

dodaj [SOLVED]

----------

## keman

A ja mam taki maleńki problem z XFce i xfprint ; xfprint4 , mianowicie, gdy probuje uruchomić xfprint4 to poprostu czekam, a _nic_ się nie pokazuje :/

Robiłem jeszcze raz emerge xfprint4, lecz to nie pomogło.

W czym problem  :Question: 

Najgorsze ze niewywala żadnego błedu, nic, albo poprostu niewiem skąd go odczytać :/

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## zieloo

 *totencham wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Problem wolnego XFCE zniknął! A wszsytko przez rozszerzenie Composite w xorg.conf 
> 
> 

 

Ciekawe, że xfce4 standardowo włącza cienie, jesli jest to ustawione w konfiguracji xów. W kde musiałem recznie klepac xcompmgr i transset...   (W sumie w każdym innym wmie również...)

Tak czy siak, niech xfce WOLNE pozostanie.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## arsen

 *zieloo wrote:*   

>  *totencham wrote:*   
> 
> Problem wolnego XFCE zniknął! A wszsytko przez rozszerzenie Composite w xorg.conf 
> 
>  
> ...

 

xfce4 ma to zaimplementowane w sobie, nie trzeba zabawek jak transset i xcompmgr, zresztą nowe kde też ma tego suport.

Nawet metacity dla gnome też odpowiednią opcję ma w ./configure która włącza suport.

----------

## zieloo

Nowe kde? Chyba nie moje... Nawet dla 3.4 muszę to z palca odpalać.

----------

## arsen

musisz sobie gdzieś to poustawiać, nie wiem gdzie bo kde nie posiadam.

----------

## rzezioo

 *zieloo wrote:*   

> Nowe kde? Chyba nie moje... Nawet dla 3.4 muszę to z palca odpalać.

  a ja mam kde 3.4 i wszystkie takie bajery sie ustawia przez control center/desktop/window behaviour/translucency  zobacz czy masz cos takiego jak nie to cos jest nie tak

----------

## zieloo

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

>  *zieloo wrote:*   Nowe kde? Chyba nie moje... Nawet dla 3.4 muszę to z palca odpalać.  a ja mam kde 3.4 i wszystkie takie bajery sie ustawia przez control center/desktop/window behaviour/translucency  zobacz czy masz cos takiego jak nie to cos jest nie tak

 

A ciekawe co u mnie jest 'tak'. :Razz: 

Tak serio to jest taka pozycja w kcontrol, zdziwiło mnie to, ze xfce ustawia to domyślnie mając dany wpis w xorg.conf. Tego nie ma w kde (tam jeszcze pojawia sie komunikat: it may cause problems).

----------

## totencham

 *zieloo wrote:*   

> zdziwiło mnie to, ze xfce ustawia to domyślnie mając dany wpis w xorg.conf.

 

Mnie też. Szkoda tylko, że było wtedy takie wolne, bo cienie wyglądały naprawdę świetnie. Cóż, trzeba będzie w końcu kupić lepszego kompa  :Mad: 

----------

## zieloo

 *totencham wrote:*   

>  *zieloo wrote:*   zdziwiło mnie to, ze xfce ustawia to domyślnie mając dany wpis w xorg.conf. 
> 
> Mnie też. Szkoda tylko, że było wtedy takie wolne, bo cienie wyglądały naprawdę świetnie. Cóż, trzeba będzie w końcu kupić lepszego kompa 

 

Ustawiane są tylko cienie, bez przezroczystości, którą i tak trzeba kontrolować transet'em. Nie wiem dlaczego, ale nawet u mnie na zintegrowanej grafice (32Mega tylko!) chodziło to na tyle znośnie, że nie zauważyłem różnicy...

pozdro:P

----------

## totencham

 *zieloo wrote:*   

>  *totencham wrote:*    *zieloo wrote:*   zdziwiło mnie to, ze xfce ustawia to domyślnie mając dany wpis w xorg.conf. 
> 
> Mnie też. Szkoda tylko, że było wtedy takie wolne, bo cienie wyglądały naprawdę świetnie. Cóż, trzeba będzie w końcu kupić lepszego kompa  
> 
> Ustawiane są tylko cienie, bez przezroczystości, którą i tak trzeba kontrolować transet'em. Nie wiem dlaczego, ale nawet u mnie na zintegrowanej grafice (32Mega tylko!) chodziło to na tyle znośnie, że nie zauważyłem różnicy...
> ...

 

Nie tylko cienie! Panel główny miał coś w stylu przeźroczystości.

----------

## zieloo

Znowu oplułeś monitor:P :Wink: 

----------

